

The world’s cheapest cell phones are now just $10 each - sw93
http://qz.com/63052/the-worlds-cheapest-cell-phones-are-now-just-10-each/

======
mikecane
I just can't get passed the implicit assumption that this guy doesn't live in
the real world. There have been prepay cellphones as low as _twenty_ dollars
in the U.S. alone for quite some time. And yes, they can text and have
removable batteries. I own one of them.

~~~
sw93
That's true, I've had one myself :) But still, in some countries, the
difference between 10 and 20 dollars could actually be significant. It's easy
to forget that with so many smart phones in the US.

~~~
mikecane
Yes, I didn't mean to say twenty dollars was an insignificant amount for most
people. A ten dollar difference does matter. A penny matters if the
storekeeper wants the full price and you lack a penny.

